# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Thai ngoài tử cung - điểm danh các điểm cần chú ý

## nghianv

Các dấu hiệu thai ngoài tử cung có thể xuất hiện rất sớm trong thai kỳ và không phải phụ nữ nào cũng có những dấu hiệu giống nhau. Ở một số trường hợp, mẹ bầu không nhận thấy bất kỳ dấu hiệu bất thường nào cho đến khi thai vỡ, gây chảy máu nghiêm trọng. Trong những trường hợp này, mẹ bầu có nguy cơ tử vong khá cao nếu không được cấp cứu kịp thời.
1.Đau bụng hoặc đau vùng chậu
Đa số trường hợp thai ngoài tử cung đều xuất hiện triệu chứng này. Những cơn đau có thể xuất hiện đột ngột và dai dẳng, hoặc có thể nhẹ nhàng nhưng liên tục. Mỗi khi di chuyển, ho hoặc khi “đi nặng”, mẹ bầu có thể cảm thấy đau nhiều hơn. Bạn có thể cảm thấy đau ở bất kỳ đâu trong vùng bụng hoặc khung xương chậu của mình.
>>> xem thêm: siêu âm thai 19 tuần
2. Chảy máu âm đạo
Ban đầu có thể là những đốm máu nhỏ tương tự những dấu hiệu mang thai thông thường. Tuy nhiên, mẹ bầu nên lưu ý nếu như chay máu âm đạo đi kèm với những triệu chứng đau bụng bất thường. Đặc biệt, nên đến bệnh viện ngay nếu như máu chảy nhiều và liên tục.
3. Đau vai
Nếu xuất hiện những cơn đau vai, đặc biệt khi nằm xuống, mẹ bầu nên đến bệnh viện ngay lập tức. Đây có thể là một trong những dấu hiệu cho thấy tử cung bị vỡ. Lúc này, máu tràn vào nội tạng, kích thích các dây thần đến vùng vai của mẹ bầu.
4. Cảm giác mệt mỏi
Trường hợp thai ngoài tử cung bị vỡ, mẹ bầu sẽ cảm thấy một cơn đau nhói dữ dội, kèm theo cảm giác mệt mỏi, hoa mắt, chóng mặt do mất máu nhiều và đột ngột. Nghiêm trọng hơn, bạn có thể bị tụt huyết áp và ngất xỉu.
Thai ngoài tử cung là trường hợp hiếm gặp, và rất khó phòng ngừa, Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể chủ động bảo vệ mình bằng cách thường xuyên vệ sinh “cô bé” sạch sẽ, khám sản phụ khoa định kỳ và khám phụ khoa khi có dấu hiệu bất thường để được chẩn đoán và điều trị thích hợp, tránh để lại những di chứng nghiêm trọng.
>>> tham khảo: chi phí khám phụ khoa
bảo hiểm thai sản trọn gói

----------

